# JMX



## tobe77 (12. Sep 2008)

Hallo


ich habe eine kleine J2EE Anwendung und möchte die JMX erweitern. Diverse MBeans zeigen auch die relevanten Werte an. Diese Werte möchte ich jetzt in einer DB abspeichern. Dafür soll ein MBean existieren, der die Aufzeichnug starten und stoppen kann, sowie das Intervall verändern kann.

Wie stelle ich sicher das der Thread der die Daten in die DB schreiben soll, nur einmal gestartet wird ?


----------



## FArt (13. Sep 2008)

Hört sich etwas wirr an. Welcher Thread? Wie erweitert man eine J2EE Anwendung mit MBeans?

Wenn es die MBean Instanz nur einmal gibt und diese einen Thread startet, ist sichergestellt, dass nur ein Thread die Daten schreibt.


----------



## tobe77 (14. Sep 2008)

Vielen Dank erstmal für die Antwort

kann ich daraus schließen, dass MBeans automatisch Singletons sind ? 
Der MBean soll der mit den Methoden start() und stopp() die Aufzeichnung der Attribute in einer DB steuern.

Könnt ihr mir eine elegante Lösung vorschlagen ?

Gruss B


----------



## FArt (15. Sep 2008)

tobe77 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> kann ich daraus schließen, dass MBeans automatisch Singletons sind ?


So ungefähr. Ein MBean, das nur einmal instanziiert wird und sich am MBean Server registriert ist somit die einzige Instanz.



			
				tobe77 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Der MBean soll der mit den Methoden start() und stopp() die Aufzeichnung der Attribute in einer DB steuern.
> Könnt ihr mir eine elegante Lösung vorschlagen ?


Na ja,, wie du selber geschrieben hast: das MBean sollte entsprechend eine start(), stop() Methode besitzen und evtl. (wie aus dem ersten Posting zu sehen) eine Methode um das Schreibintevall zu setzen. Mit start() wird ein Thrad gestartet, der die Arbeit macht, mit stop() wird er beendet.


----------

